# What kind of mulch is everyone using?



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Curious to see what kind of mulch everyone is using and your experience with it.

I used the Scotts Earthgro mulch in the past and found the color faded a bit too quickly.

I am currently using hemlock mulch thanks to a recommendation from a landscaper. Seems to be much higher quality but the color is a little too 'red' for my liking.

Let's see what you're using and how you like it...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use bulk brown cedar mulch.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Buy bulk. And try to find a finely shredded mulch or even better a compost/soil amendment that has enough color to be used as mulch. Use whatever will decompose the best and add nutrients to the ground


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use pine bark nuggets. The color seems to last for two seasons and they suppress weeds well. Plus, the bags are super light. And it just looks different than your standard double ground brown mulch.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Pine straw for me. The long needles interlock and don't wash away in storms.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Pine straw for me. The long needles interlock and don't wash away in storms.


I might try this next time. They used these at my work and they held their form and color considerably longer than the mulch they were using prior.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Bulk mulch from the nursery. I've been using cedar, specifically. No color added.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I use Cascade Garden Mulch from Corliss Resources, a Western Washington based supplier.

"Premium mulch comprised of medium bark and compost. Suitable for all landscape beds where nutrient rich mulch is desired."


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm using brown shredded rubber mulch from Lowe's. It's a little more expensive on the front end but it has been working out great so far. I need to buy a few more bags to fill in some thin areas but so far so good. I've been using it for little over a year now.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

Thinking of using rubber mulch as well. How does it look visually? Are you able to tell it's not real mulch?


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I use bulk triple gound hardwood bark mulch. I usually order 20 yrds at a time.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@nclawnguy Are you getting a brown/dark brown color with that? I've been seeing very finely ground mulches in the neighborhood with a rich dark brown color. Been trying to figure out what they're using.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

lawndog said:


> Thinking of using rubber mulch as well. How does it look visually? Are you able to tell it's not real mulch?


I don't suggest it.

It will get in your yard and never decompose, so you'll have to clean it out with a vac or a rake.

It doesn't provide nutrients and it doesn't retain moisture well, which is the purpose of mulch.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> @nclawnguy Are you getting a brown/dark brown color with that? I've been seeing very finely ground mulches in the neighborhood with a rich dark brown color. Been trying to figure out what they're using.


I get it locally where I live. It's dark brown at first, buy does fade over time. The mulch I get is not dyed, although they do offer a died mulch. Its very finely ground, plants and shrubs love it. Holds moisture well and knits together nicely.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> lawndog said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of using rubber mulch as well. How does it look visually? Are you able to tell it's not real mulch?
> ...


Interesting. I was considering rubber mulch but never thought about it getting into the yard. The thing I was more concerned about was possible low levels of toxicity.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

lawndog said:


> Thinking of using rubber mulch as well. How does it look visually? Are you able to tell it's not real mulch?


Stand in front of a mirror, and do the following:

Say "I'd like to buy some rubber mulch please"
Then, punch yourself in the jaw as hard as you can.

Every time you feel like saying the above line, punch yourself in the jaw as hard as you can.

I lived somewhere that had it. It gets everywhere, into everything. Mixes in with the soil, and the lawn, and sticks in the treads of your shoes, and the dogs eat it, its just awful, awful stuff. You are paying money for the privilege of dumping industrial tire waste in your own yard.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

LIgrass said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > lawndog said:
> ...


Yeah that's another concern; I don't think there is enough research to really reach an answer on that right now within a reasonable scientific certainty, but there is plenty of info out there giving caution that rubber mulch causes cancer, especially in small children.

I don't really get into that because the point of mulching is to protect the plant by retaining moisture and provide nutrients as it composts over time. Rubber mulch literally does none of those things so why even get into the toxicity when it isn't a good idea on face value.

Plus most I know who use it end up pissed off at some point because it rained hard or was windy and got in their yard.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> lawndog said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of using rubber mulch as well. How does it look visually? Are you able to tell it's not real mulch?
> ...


 :lol: this is what I am referring to @lawndog


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

Makes some sense, mayble I'll stick with the real stuff for now.


----------

